# DRAFT PROSPECT: Gerald Green



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is to discuss all things Gerald Green. Any other threads created focusing on Geraldwill be merged with this one from now one.

Draft Prospect: *Gerald Green*










Position: *SF/SG*
Age at Draft: *19*
Height/Weight/Wingspan/Reach: *6'7.25" / 192 lbs / 6'9.75" / 8'8"*
College: *None - Gulf Shores Academy HS*
Birthplace: *Houston, TX*

Season Avgs 04/05: *33 ppg, 12 rpg, 7 apg*

Vertical: *39"*
Combine Rank: *24*

Projected Pick: *3 to 7*

*Quick Hit:* Green might have the highest potential of anyone in the draft. Athletically he is bested probably by only Joey Graham in this draft. Green has got the hops and NBA range, but he will seriously need to add some good weight to matchup against NBA wings. Tracy McGrady comparisons are good, but Gerald doesn't appear to be anywhere close to Tmac coming into the league defensively, which is how Tmac got himself on the court early on in his career.

nbadraft.net profile
hoopshype profile
draftcity profile
espn profile (insider)
rivals profile

Draft Daily: Gerald Green vs Antoine Wright


*The Questions:*
With his potential, why not #1?
Is he really a better prospect than other SG/SFs in the draft, like Antoine Wright or Joey Graham?
Will he be able to defend in the NBA?
Superstar, role player, or bust?
Does he have the handles to get his own shot in the NBA?
Will he be able to contribute next year?


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know enough about him to formulate an opinion, but based on what I've read, it seems like he would be picked around the area Dorrell Wright was picked last year if he had been with that group of high school kids.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

i have complete faith in the kid and i think he will be a very good player. obviously, he wont be able to contribute right away but the potential is incredible. his release is already textbook, and the athleticism is just incredible. if he can bulk up he will be a force in the league.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Gerald Green can do thinks dunking the basketball I dont think anyone else can do. He is just amazing in the air attacking the basket. Sure he does not have a really defined game as of yet, but he is a freak athlete and is not the "24th" ranked player according to the "combine" stats. This is not the NFL, strength does not matter as much and really that is the only think Green is missing. What he can do in the air is unteachable.

If he keeps up his confidence, swagger and calm under control play on the basketball court, he has the athletic talent to be a great player. Easily a top 5 pick in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Gerald Green can do thinks dunking the basketball I dont think anyone else can do. He is just amazing in the air attacking the basket. Sure he does not have a really defined game as of yet, but he is a freak athlete and is not the "24th" ranked player according to the "combine" stats. This is not the NFL, strength does not matter as much and really that is the only think Green is missing. What he can do in the air is unteachable.
> 
> If he keeps up his confidence, swagger and calm under control play on the basketball court, he has the athletic talent to be a great player. Easily a top 5 pick in my opinion.


I was more impressed by his jumper when I saw him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Gerald Green will be the best player out of this draft, but not immediately.

If Charlotte has a chance at him, they should take him.

Anyone got video of him?


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd definitely take him over any of the PGs.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

The Questions:
*With his potential, why not #1?*

Gerald Green and Marvin Williams have the most superstar talent and potential of anyone in the Draft. IMO, b/c of this, I would not be oppossed to taking him #1, especially in this particular Draft.

*Is he really a better prospect than other SG/SFs in the draft, like Antoine Wright or Joey Graham*?

Yes. He's a better shooter, athlete, leaper, etc. than both of them. 

*Will he be able to defend in the NBA?*

Not right away. But who really cares? There are tons of players in the NBA, including veterans, that can't defend worth crap. He has the athletic potential to be a good defender though.

*Superstar, role player, or bust?*

I think he can immediately be a role player in the League and will eventually blossom into a superstar. His game really is Tracy McGrady-esque.

*Does he have the handles to get his own shot in the NBA?*

I think so, but he still needs to improve them.

*Will he be able to contribute next year?*

I think he will, just not a ton. I think the best case scenario for him is to go to the Bobcats. The Bobcats should take him. Gerald Green and Okafor would be GREAT building blocks for the future.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Gerald Green high school stats*

Does anyone have any real data on how Green did in high school? I did search and found a couple of games back in December.

Game 1: 20 pts, 2/5 3pt, 7 reb, 3 assist, 2 blk
Game 2: 27 pts, 3/3 3pt, 6 reb, 0 assist, 1 blk

It looks like his three point shooting is legit, but was wondering if his reported 33 pt, 12 reb, 7 assist, 7 block numbers were correct. He looks way off of the rebound and assist numbers here.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The Questions:
With his potential, why not #1?
*Because Bogut and Marvin Williams might be to sure of thing, and Green just burst onto the scene, if he was more dominant for a longer period of time like LeBron he could have been #1 maybe. But to up and down.*

Is he really a better prospect than other SG/SFs in the draft, like Antoine Wright or Joey Graham?
*Athletically yes, he has the potential athletically to be a elite NBA player. Graham is a solid athlete but he does not have the quickness or ball handling ability Green has. Green is faster and quicker I think and potentially he just has more than those two.*

Will he be able to defend in the NBA?
*Is his biggest weakness, he has the length and quickness to defend but not sure he has the toughness to defend. All it takes it effort and we will see if he can give that effort.*

Superstar, role player, or bust?
*Could be a superstar without question or a bust, its hard to say because he is so up and down. And most of it is on his athletic ability, but you can not deni the athletic ability he has, it could make him a superstar easy.*

Does he have the handles to get his own shot in the NBA?
*I think he does, he has the quickness and he does have a ok outside game and is a good ball handler. He just has to run the court hard and he will get all kinds of easy dunks. He also has the length and that will help getting his shot off at SG*

Will he be able to contribute next year?
*Yes he will a little bit, not a ton but if JR Smith did well I dont see why Green can't contribute some.*


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Gerald Green video:
http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3S2I4RHNVMKCD2KYXQMX4TEAEG

http://img248.echo.cx/img248/8369/green18kb.gif

http://img249.echo.cx/img249/4848/green20bp.gif 

http://img131.echo.cx/img131/697/green33lq.gif 

http://img98.echo.cx/img98/4100/green47jh.gif

You're welcome.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

thekid said:


> Gerald Green video:
> http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3S2I4RHNVMKCD2KYXQMX4TEAEG
> 
> http://img248.echo.cx/img248/8369/green18kb.gif
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I think Portland would do really well with him, as the SG position is a major hole.

But is drafting him at the three too early?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Vermillion said:


> I think Portland would do really well with him, as the SG position is a major hole.
> 
> But is drafting him at the three too early?


Nope, not too early. I think they should draft him. They already have their future PG in Telfair so they don't need a PG. If a PG is taken at 3, there must have been a trade made with another team, unless the Blazers are idiots. Can u imagine a team in the future of Telfair and Gerald Green??? That's nice.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Nope, not too early. I think they should draft him. They already have their future PG in Telfair so they don't need a PG. If a PG is taken at 3, there must have been a trade made with another team, unless the Blazers are idiots. Can u imagine a team in the future of Telfair and Gerald Green??? That's nice.



A lineup of Telfair, Green, and Outlaw could be very nice in a few years if they all developed well. Those guys could be murder on the fastbreak, though building your franchise on three HS players is risky.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lol if blazers draft green they will be able to put a whole lineup of high schoolers on the floor if you count ha who was 17 when drafted - the outlaw, telfair, green, miles, ha dynasty!!!! :wordyo: :wordyo: :wordyo:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> lol if blazers draft green they will be able to put a whole lineup of high schoolers on the floor if you count ha who was 17 when drafted - the outlaw, telfair, green, miles, ha dynasty!!!! :wordyo: :wordyo: :wordyo:


actually Ha was drafted when he was 19....


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> actually Ha was drafted when he was 19....


actually we're both wrong. he's 19 now so would have been 18 when drafted.


----------

